# Threaded joint for take down stick



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Guys,
I would like to try and make a take apart stick for travel. I know you can get commercialy the threaded inserts and sleeves like pic below but have any of you put together a homemade insert from threaded rod and a sleeve of some sort? I am more curious about a deeper sleeve to surround the thread than say the thickness of a standard nut. Need some ideas thanks.

Sean


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't done it but if you want to make your own you can take a look at coupler nuts. They're long but you would need either a hex shaped mortise or a larger round hole filled with epoxy to use them.

Another option would be to find some thick walled tube and tap the inside to fit your bolt or you could even drill and tap some solid stock.

No interest in the commercially available ones? I've seen some pretty nice brass ones online. I think Lee Valley sells them along with several other places.

Here's one seller on Etsy. They have nice looking handles too.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/130085489/2-solid-brass-cane-walking-stick?utm_campaign=shopping_us_OverTheHawaiianMoon_sfc_osa&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_custom1=0&utm_content=7617480&gclid=CjwKEAiAlNbEBRCv9uy4j4SWrgwSJAB5MqJFyIXrn8DVSo1bNWR9sQWMBlCXLEdzKO1OyhgK67W_dxoCDZ_w_wcB

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

In addition to the coupling nut Rodney suggested, you could try something called a barrel nut. (Not sure how to post pictures, but a quick google search will show you what it is)


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

try this link called " kieth pickering the stick man. " stick suppliers and stick maker and go to screw joints

 paste into your search box

there £4.50 a set or 3.50 when ordering four or more


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes I am interested in the commercial ones. Was just wondering if there was a cheaper way bulk purchase. Like an all-thread and all-thread sleeve. Might go with lee valley and the one pictured and also the one I posted a picture of LV sells it will pretty much make the split line invisible.


----------

